# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  The Sugdens

## Angelgirl

So I've decided to start this thread even though I know the majority of posters won't agree and will probably curse me, but so be it, so here goes...... I ABSOLUTELY, TOTALLY, CANNOT STAND The Sugdens. As a family and individually, they've developed a smug, judgemental, morally superior attitude that really grates on me. I can just about tolerate Robert now that he's trying to be a better person and because of his support for Aaron during the trial. In fact, aside from the fact that he killed Katie, he's not the worst of them by a long shot. Take Andy. Always seen as the good, caring brother and yet looking back over old posts and Youtube clips, I've worked out that he's killed at least 3 people to date, and two of them were his Mum (set the barn on fire while she was in it) and his Dad (by mistake cos he mistook him for Robert, his real target). Max dying in the car crash was down to him. And years later, he plans to have Robert shot again. But of course Diane & Vic's attitude is that he wasn't himself when he did those things and someone must have upset him so he couldn't help it. And Diane, in full 'moral superiority' mode, refuses to believe Chrissie when she reveals Andy's part in Robert's shooting, but instead demands that she turn her son over in order to save Andy. Now by my reckoning, Andy is due a long spell inside. Now compare that attitude to their judgemental, mob mentality thirst for vengence when they DECIDED that Aaron was responsible for shooting Robert and so deserved to rot in jail for the rest of his life. In fact, Vic, Aaron's so-called 'best friend', was the one who bayed the loudest for his blood. And she is for me, the worst of them all. She's rude, bossy and spiteful (just look at her approach to getting pregnant). Even when she's being 'nice', there's always an impression of dismisivness if it doesn't directly affect her family, which would be in keeping with the trait that seems to run through all of them, which is that the Sugdens are the most important people in the world who are always right and everyone should just do as they say. Needless to say, I often feel sorry for Adam because more often than not she barks orders at him like a fish wife. Be interesting to see how their pregnancy SL develops. I'm hoping she'll end up sleeping with Ross, gets pregnant by him & Adam leaves her. Yeah that would work for me.  
 :Angry:  :Angry:

----------


## princedracul

I agree with you on a few points (particularly when it comes to Andy) but I feel the Whites are far worse, and far more deserving vitriol than the Sugdens post-Jack.

----------


## 77unicorns

> So I've decided to start this thread even though I know the majority of posters won't agree and will probably curse me, but so be it, so here goes...... I ABSOLUTELY, TOTALLY, CANNOT STAND The Sugdens. As a family and individually, they've developed a smug, judgemental, morally superior attitude that really grates on me. I can just about tolerate Robert now that he's trying to be a better person and because of his support for Aaron during the trial. In fact, aside from the fact that he killed Katie, he's not the worst of them by a long shot. Take Andy. Always seen as the good, caring brother and yet looking back over old posts and Youtube clips, *I've worked out that he's killed at least 3 people to date, and two of them were his Mum (set the barn on fire while she was in it) and his Dad (by mistake cos he mistook him for Robert, his real target)*. Max dying in the car crash was down to him. And years later, he plans to have Robert shot again. But of course Diane & Vic's attitude is that he wasn't himself when he did those things and someone must have upset him so he couldn't help it. And Diane, in full 'moral superiority' mode, refuses to believe Chrissie when she reveals Andy's part in Robert's shooting, but instead demands that she turn her son over in order to save Andy. Now by my reckoning, Andy is due a long spell inside. Now compare that attitude to their judgemental, mob mentality thirst for vengence when they DECIDED that Aaron was responsible for shooting Robert and so deserved to rot in jail for the rest of his life. In fact, Vic, Aaron's so-called 'best friend', was the one who bayed the loudest for his blood. And she is for me, the worst of them all. She's rude, bossy and spiteful (just look at her approach to getting pregnant). Even when she's being 'nice', there's always an impression of dismisivness if it doesn't directly affect her family, which would be in keeping with the trait that seems to run through all of them, which is that the Sugdens are the most important people in the world who are always right and everyone should just do as they say. Needless to say, I often feel sorry for Adam because more often than not she barks orders at him like a fish wife. Be interesting to see how their pregnancy SL develops. I'm hoping she'll end up sleeping with Ross, gets pregnant by him & Adam leaves her. Yeah that would work for me.


Andy didn't kill Jack, Jack died in Spain of a heart attack while visiting Annie.

----------

